# Looking for betta breeders in the U.S.A.



## Kitsune_Gem (Apr 10, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## pirayaman (Mar 30, 2008)

Depending on where u live I just ordered a pair using Linda as a transhipper on aquabid and evertlything went great I was very nervous to cost me 50 for pair and 50 to ship so but I'm so happy with banleangbetta and Linda that I just ordered again from them a pair of patnuim dragon black hmpk and a pair of koi colored. Also my pdrhmpk just spawned so if you want to wait bahaha. I got u 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Purchasing over seas isn't bad. I'd wait till spring in case there aren't any delays due to weather.


----------



## JustJen (Jun 20, 2011)

I've imported several from Aquastar21 on AB and used a transshipper out of Florida or Georgia (can't remember) and have always been very happy with my purchases. It really isn't as daunting as it seems.


----------



## brittie1 (Feb 28, 2013)

It is understandably intimidating. You're not sure if you'll actually be getting the fish in the picture, they have a long journey, you're not sure what'll happen if you need a refund/replacement, etc. For what it's worth, I've purchased 8 males, and they've all arrived in excellent shape and I have been very pleased with them. I'm currently looking at importing several females too. I honestly haven't been able to find anywhere near the variety or quality around here. All of the breeders I've dealt with were very prompt and kept good communication with me.

I've looked at a number of bettas on eBay and it usually looks like there are a decent number that are being sold within the U.S. that have already been imported, so you wouldn't have to deal with that part. But it looks like you'd be spending just as much money in the end, if not a few dollars more, since they bump up the price of the fish along with the high shipping costs.


----------



## DBlauj (Apr 17, 2012)

Kind of cold for shipping right now but Tony @ the Betta Shop in MN has top quality Bettas. Have a look http://www.mnbettashop.com


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

go to facebook groups.. Lone Star Bettas, Bronco Bettas.. and Betta Nation.. lots of USA fish hobbyist there..


----------



## Niyona (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice guys! I think I'm just going to keep my eye out for the "perfect" betta - no matter where it comes from. 

That being said, I do probably need to wait until spring for shipping.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Getting fish from the US will save you on shipping for sure. The best one are from Thailand though.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

